# How to escape an avalanche like a boss



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Embedded that for you. Saw that one yesterday at TGR. Not quite sure I call that an avalanche, lots of sluff for sure. Enough to carry you. That and dude is most definitely a bad ass...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

WTF:eusa_clap::blink: That guy has balls.. of steel.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I bet if he knew what was behind him he would have shit himself. Not sure if he had a radio, but I doubt it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that looks like fun! (minus the dual boards and odd 90 deg binding placement) :blink:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Def didn't look like he saw the sluff coming, but certifiably badass just the same. Actually, wonder if he caught a glimpse of it when he was inverted lol.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------

